# ProForm red lid sanding



## RRC (May 16, 2020)

Does anyone know how the red lid mud sands ? I have to use it on a house coming up. Thanks !


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

RRC said:


> Does anyone know how the red lid mud sands ? I have to use it on a house coming up. Thanks !





RRC said:


> Does anyone know how the red lid mud sands ? I have to use it on a house coming up. Thanks !


Do to the mud shortage?


----------



## RRC (May 16, 2020)

Mjaw said:


> Do to the mud shortage?


Yes


----------



## RRC (May 16, 2020)

I have a bad shoulder and Plus3 works well for me sanding but the supplier only has the red lid now.


----------



## DonnieTheTaper (May 2, 2021)

Red lid proform is pretty good mud.. be careful putting water in it because it gets soupy quick! Doesn't shrink much and a bit easier to sand compared to other mid weight muds.. make sure you rough in with heavyweight because it easy to wipe all the mud out of the tape.. power sander I would use 220.. pole.. 150 grits.. only downside is if there no airflow it will take a while to fully dry


----------



## weekionglim (Apr 10, 2021)

DonnieTheTaper said:


> Red lid proform is pretty good mud.. be careful putting water in it because it gets soupy quick! Doesn't shrink much and a bit easier to sand compared to other mid weight muds.. make sure you rough in with heavyweight because it easy to wipe all the mud out of the tape.. power sander I would use 220.. pole.. 150 grits.. only downside is if there no airflow it will take a while to fully dry


Can proform red lid use for taping ?


----------



## RRC (May 16, 2020)

Yes . I just finished a house with it and taped all my angles with it . It finished and sanded great.


----------



## weekionglim (Apr 10, 2021)

After taped with red lid proform ,what mud u use for 3 coat


----------



## RRC (May 16, 2020)

I completely finished it with red lid


----------



## weekionglim (Apr 10, 2021)

Which is easy , only one type of mud from taping to final coat 👏👏👏


----------

